
Know Before You Go: Ulaanbaatar - Thevet
http://roadsandkingdoms.com/2016/ulaan-baatar/
======
lolc
WTF I'm just starting to read when they distract me with some overlay. That's
when I closed the tab. I've encountered this shit a few times now. What gives?

I was just starting to gain interest in what I was reading. Then BAM
distraction. I guess it wasn't that important to me after all.

~~~
SolarNet
Install adblock?

